# πλέον τόκων - συν τους τόκους, προσαυξημένο με τόκους



## nickel (Feb 16, 2012)

Έχω διαπιστώσει ότι στο χώρο της οικονομίας χρησιμοποιείται συχνά το *πλέον* σε θέση πρόθεσης που ακολουθείται από γενική πτώση για να μεταφράσει το αγγλικό _plus_ (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι έχουμε μετάφραση παντού όπου το βλέπουμε). Π.χ.
...να της επιδικάσει αποζημίωση, πλέον τόκων υπερημερίας,...
...η ονομαστική αξία των εκδιδομένων καλυμμένων ομολογιών πλέον των δεδουλευμένων τόκων...

Η μοναδική παρόμοια χρήση τού _πλέον_ που ξέρω και καταλαβαίνω είναι π.χ.
Χορηγίες πλέον των 25 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ στη ΓΕΝΟΠ-ΔΕΗ
δηλαδή αυτό που στα αγγλικά θα λέγαμε _over_ ή _more than_.

Αντιστοίχως, το _πλέον τόκων_ με κάνει να σκεφτώ _on top of interest_, και οπωσδήποτε δεν με κάνει να σκεφτώ αυτό που εγώ θα το έλεγα:
...να της επιδικάσει αποζημίωση, συν τους τόκους υπερημερίας,...

Υπάρχει, υποψιάζομαι, κάποιο μπέρδεμα τού _πλέον_ με το _επιπλέον_ (μόνο που και πάλι θα έλεγα «...να της επιδικάσει αποζημίωση και, επιπλέον, τόκους υπερημερίας...»). Θα μου πείτε ότι είναι καθιερωμένο στη ζαργκόν της οικονομίας («Put it in your pipe and smoke it»);


----------



## Themis (Feb 16, 2012)

Να αγιάσει το στόμα σου! Ούτε εγώ το κατάλαβα ποτέ μου. Νομίζω πάντως ότι έχει διαδοθεί αρκετά και συνεχίζει να διαδίδεται και η σύνταξη με αιτιατική (πλέον τόκους, πρβλ. πλέον προσαυξήσεις).


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2012)

Το υποψιαζόμουν ότι θα ήσουν ο πρώτος που θα 'ρχόταν να το ξορκίσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2012)

Μπλιαχ, το σιχαίνομαι. Το έβρισκα πάντα ηλίθιο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2012)

Εντελώς ξεκάθαρο, χωρίς γενική ή αιτιατική (αφού πρόκειται για αρκτικόλεξο): *πλέον ΦΠΑ* = συν τον αναλογούντα ΦΠΑ.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 17, 2012)

Εναλλακτικά: "[αποζημίωση] προσαυξημένη/ [ποσό] προσαυξημένο με τόκους υπερημερίας...".


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 28, 2016)

Α γειά σας! Μεταφράζω ένα κείμενο ενδοομιλικής τιμολόγησης, και ενώ η παλαιότερη ΥΑ Α2- 8092/31.12.2008 έκανε λόγο για μέθοδο του κόστους συν κέρδος (CPM) η νεότερη ΠΟΛ.1179/18.7.2013 μιλάει για μέθοδο του κόστους πλέον περιθώριο κέρδους. Το περιθώριο στην αιτιατική. Βέβαια σε άλλα κείμενα κυριαρχεί η γενική στην απόδοση αυτή. Κι εμένα με ξένισε το πλέον και δεν μπορούσα να αποφασίσω και με τι πτώση συντάσσεται. Οπότε με γενική πάει, σωστά;


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 29, 2016)

Φυσιολογικά, ναι. [αλλά άγνωστες οι βουλές των συντακτών του κειμένου σου :) ]


----------



## Themis (Jun 30, 2016)

Rogerios said:


> Φυσιολογικά, ναι.


Κι εγώ έτσι ήξερα πως είχε καθιερωθεί: _πλέον_ + γενική. Απομένουν όμως κάποιες πτυχές προς διερεύνηση ως προς το φυσιολογικό εντός της ανωμαλίας. Όπως αναφέρει ο Νίκελ στο #1, αυτό είχε καθιερωθεί στα οικονομικά και εν γένει για προσαυξήσεις βασικών ποσών (με τόκους, φόρους, πρόστιμα). Η "φυσιολογική" όμως κατανόηση θα ήθελε βασικό ποσό εκείνο που προσδιορίζεται από το _πλέον_: ότι π.χ. εκτός από τους τόκους υπάρχει, ξέρετε, μια που το 'φερε η κουβέντα, και η βασική οφειλή. Γενικά, νομίζω ότι η χρήση _πλέον_+γενική με την έννοια της προσαύξησης γινόταν δεκτή σαν τζάργκον.

Η διαδεδομένη σύνταξη _πλέον_+αιτιατική φαίνεται να μιμείται το _συν_, ενώ η διαδιδόμενη σύνταξη _πλέον_+ονομαστική φαίνεται να καθορίζεται κυρίως από την πτώση στην οποία βρίσκεται το βασικό ποσόν που προηγείται. Πιάσε τ' αυγό (ή αβγό) και κούρεφτο (ή κούρευτο ή κούρευ' το)


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2016)

Themis said:


> ... Πιάσε τ' αυγό (ή αβγό) και κούρεφτο (ή κούρευτο ή κούρευ' το)



Κλάφτα, Χάραλντ, παρών κι ακούρευτος.


----------

